# trapping trip



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

well David and I are getting ready for our trip to the U.P., once again we are going to go to Drummond Island. we are a lot more prepared and have some new tricks to try this year. I will have a bunch of pics. and hopefully some great storys to share. updates to come.

Dave and David


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck!!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

When you guys going up, soon? Earlier than last year isn't it?


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

we are leaving Thursday morning early, it might be a week early but we are going for an extra day this year. last year we left late on thursday.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

D&D said:


> we are leaving Thursday morning early, it might be a week early but we are going for an extra day this year. last year we left late on thursday.


Well good luck! Hopefully it goes a little smoother than last year. And tell David we better see a pic of him (with that big smile) holding an otter.:coolgleam


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Big catches are nice, but the memories are the truly valuable parts of a trip like that! You guys have fun and be safe!

I'm really looking forward to the pictures! 

John


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Have a great trip guys. I will be looking forward to seeing the pics of the trip.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Be safe,have fun and good luck to both of you!!!Also looking foward to the pics


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Be safe and have a good trip.

I'd like a pic of David using that new knife


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Good luck and be safe. Hopefully you are prepared for anything!
Mine (trapping camp) starts next week.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Good Luck guys have a great time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

good luck! i luv drummond island. ive been there deer huntin. ive seen a bobcat a yote sum big ***** and ermine. would luv to run a line there! what are you targeting?


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

well we got here, beautiful day weather was a little crazy, sleet, snow, rain and then sunshine. we managed to set 15 floats and 8 new platforms (pics to come) so 46 traps today. only problem we had today is the abundance of other trappers in the area, it was a bit of a struggle to find huts that did not already have traps around them. we will be looking for some new areas tomorrow.

David and Dave


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

D&D said:


> well we got here, beautiful day weather was a little crazy, sleet, snow, rain and then sunshine. we managed to set 15 floats and 8 new platforms (pics to come) so 46 traps today. only problem we had today is the abundance of other trappers in the area, it was a bit of a struggle to find huts that did not already have traps around them. we will be looking for some new areas tomorrow.
> 
> David and Dave


 I was on the island today.You were right,a little bit of everything!:lol: Good luck to you fellas!


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

Well we had quite a day, ended up with a handful of rats 18 will send pics soon. saw some beautiful bald eagles and a ton of deer. found some really good otter sign and set a few traps for them. a first for me on the island we saw two bears tonite while setting, only 80 yards from us. David made me carry the 12 gauge wasn't sure he wanted to go into the same woods, then I told him they are in all the woods we have been in :lol:


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Them bears should be taken the big nap soon, shouldn't they?


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

Heres a couple more pics of the trip so far, the cabin we are staying in and a float that the rats built up with weeds. not sure if you can see it but there is a rat on the left side of the float just under the water.


----------



## cammando b (Sep 6, 2010)

sounds like a great time and good luck on the rest of the trip!


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

One more night, we set some new places and they paid off ended up with 28 rats today. saw and heard some cool stuff today. while checking this morning we heard a pack of yotes in the distant woods, it was really neat. also watched a big old mink swimming in the bay. we called it a early evening tonight, I am wearing David out  we had a great venision crock pot dinner tonight and we are both tired, sorry that we are packing it in tomorrow but what a great weekend we have had.
pics of day 1 and day 2 attached

David and Dave


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

you guys are having too much fun!!! :corkysm55 sure looks like a blast to me.. anything other than rats yet? keep us posted.. i love this stuff!!


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

We are seeing a bunch of beaver sign but decided to focus on the rats only. not sure I am ready to start with that much work  not really any otter sign but we have a couple sets for them. we have stayed in the boat and have not walked around on land much.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

We made it back home! had a pretty good Day three check, got 16 rats today. While pulling traps this morning the fog was so thick we could only see about 50 yards, as we pulled up to our spot we kept hearing a funny noise sounded like a cross between a pigeon and a kids toy. turned out to be a group of sharptail grouse and one flew right over our head, only the second time I've seen them on the island, my dog pointed them the first about 10 years ago. hearing them calling was pretty cool. what a great trip we had nothing beats spending that kind of time with David. we are both looking forward to start down hear. 

Dave and David

Day 3 pics below


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

sure looked like fun D. nothing better than spending outdoor time with your kid. so how many rats did ya pull out up there? makes me wanna start trapping..:SHOCKED: :gaga:


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

we brought home a total of 62 rats, our best three days so far..

we had 70 traps set all jumps and longsprings.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Very nice trip guys.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

